# Tractor Show/Parade, Ortonville, MI



## OrtonvilleDDA (Mar 12, 2012)

The Ortonville DDA & the Beats, Beets & Eats Committee is offering a venue to tractor owners to showcase their Tractor(s) on Friday, August 03, 2012. We are seeking individual tractor owners as well as Tractor Associations to participate. If interested please contact Andrew Potter @ (248) 561-7509.

Village of Ortonville, MI 
476 Mill Street
Ortonville, MI 48462


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, sounds like a good time is planed. Would you be willing to post some pictures of this event after. Sorry I won't make it there, myself. Bye


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds good.Hopefully I can make it.What cost,if any,to bring down a tractor?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Tad to far for my travel,but as BB ask about some pics would be nice.


----------

